# Icones bureau sans texte



## nasser (12 Février 2006)

Bonsoir à tous, 

Je suis en train de refaire une beauté à mon finder, et je me demandais s'il est possible que les icones du bureau ne soient pas accompagnées d'un texte ?
J'ai cherché sur google mais sans réussite, donc si vous avez un tuyau ou un soft ...  

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Sim le pirate (12 Février 2006)

nasser a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Je suis en train de refaire une beauté à mon finder, et je me demandais s'il est possible que les icones du bureau ne soient pas accompagnées d'un texte ?
> J'ai cherché sur google mais sans réussite, donc si vous avez un tuyau ou un soft ...
> ...



C'est très simple, tu n'as qu'à remplacer le texte par des espaces!


----------



## nasser (13 Février 2006)

Oups  

J'y avais pas pensé, merci !


----------



## nasser (13 Février 2006)

Et si on veut carrément virer toutes les icônes du bureau : il reste celle du DD, comment la virer ?


----------



## naas (13 Février 2006)

dans les preferences du finder


----------

